# Harley Benton basses with stainless steel frets



## I play music (Nov 17, 2018)

So, looks like after the a bit higher quality guitars with stainless steel frets now some basses followed: 












For 349 to 399€ they definitely look very interesting. And I'm usually more into Ibanez type basses. Just hope the pickups and electronics aren't shit. What do you think?


----------



## Demiurge (Nov 17, 2018)

^At least electronics can be replaced/upgraded easily; fixing stainless steel frets if the fretwork is commensurate with the low price point- not so much.


----------



## I play music (Nov 17, 2018)

Demiurge said:


> ^At least electronics can be replaced/upgraded easily; fixing stainless steel frets if the fretwork is commensurate with the low price point- not so much.


From what I've heard fretwork on the guitars is good but the pickups don't sound very good. We'll see I guess.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 17, 2018)

That MM equipped J-Bass looks fucking great, too bad these "nicer" HBs seem to be 50/50 hit or miss. 

I think it's important we separate better specs from better quality. 

Either way, even if they're junky, it's more competition and they'll get some good ones out.


----------



## BrailleDecibel (Nov 17, 2018)

For my caveman Nu-Djent-Core needs, that bass looks to be about perfect...the B.A.S., it burns me!!!!!!


----------



## lewis (Nov 18, 2018)

for god sake! Im still waiting for a multiscale bass from them that goes with their current fan fret guitar range!?!?!?!

make it the same scale lengths as a Dingwall and take my damn money!


----------



## I play music (Nov 18, 2018)

MaxOfMetal said:


> That MM equipped J-Bass looks fucking great, too bad these "nicer" HBs seem to be 50/50 hit or miss.
> 
> I think it's important we separate better specs from better quality.
> 
> Either way, even if they're junky, it's more competition and they'll get some good ones out.


I think they are a very interesting competition for the Marcus Miller basses. 


lewis said:


> for god sake! Im still waiting for a multiscale bass from them that goes with their current fan fret guitar range!?!?!?!
> 
> make it the same scale lengths as a Dingwall and take my damn money!


It would be cool to have something like a more affordable Dingwall but those HB fan fret models apparently have a quality level that is below what I would personally buy. I rather prefer this more classic approach but with a bit higher quality and stainless steel frets.


----------



## lewis (Nov 18, 2018)

I play music said:


> I think they are a very interesting competition for the Marcus Miller basses.
> 
> It would be cool to have something like a more affordable Dingwall but those HB fan fret models apparently have a quality level that is below what I would personally buy. I rather prefer this more classic approach but with a bit higher quality and stainless steel frets.


ive had 2 of them. They are BUT are excellent mod platforms if you want to re-hardware and dress the frets etc. So the money saved on their low price can be ploughed into upgrading them.

After that, they are awesome guitars.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 18, 2018)

I play music said:


> I think they are a very interesting competition for the Marcus Miller basses.



I was thinking more for Squire VM, Cort and Sterling, but yeah, Sire would fit in there too.


----------



## I play music (Nov 18, 2018)

lewis said:


> if you want to re-hardware and dress the frets etc.


I don't


----------



## I play music (Nov 18, 2018)

Lol I just noticed the new line is called "Harley Benton *Enhanced*" so they better have *enhanced* quality


----------



## LordCashew (Nov 18, 2018)




----------



## NeglectedField (Nov 24, 2018)

Loving the Sandberg influence there. Shame getting HB is a total gamble cos you can't try them in a shop.


----------



## I play music (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## Miek (Jan 28, 2019)

now that's a well spec'd bass


----------

